# Changing The Light of a Aqueon 30" Hood?



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

(Read the last paragraph first.)

NOTE: FORGET THE 2 PARAGRAPHS IF MY LIGHTING IS GOOD ENOUGH)​ 
I'm *really* thinking about plants now, not just duckweed or java moss, I'm talking about crypts, swords, and bacopa. This thread isn't really about plants, just the light. Let me get to the point...

So... I have this tank hood for my 20. I'm thinking about a CFL light for plants. The usual 6500K. How exactly am I supposed to put in a bulb? Is it even possible? Are there bulbs that are tube-like? I really want some medium-high plants for this tank, but I can't get any without these lights. I'm just asking if there are CFL bulbs that can go in here and how to assemble. 

What plants can be in my tank without having a light shortage? This is the light I have, it's the 24" one. It says 8000K and I'm like "What..?!". Well, that's what it says so. If it's not enough Ks I can deal with that. But what kind of plants can go in here? I already have a moss ball. And I'm sure java moss, java fern, and some anubias can go here. Anything else? Not really a quick question. lol

I'm sorry if the thread is so scattered and confusing..


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the 20" hood, I believe its the same one although I don't really know because I bought a whole 10gal kit that came with everything. For my 20" hood I bought this 18" 6500K bulb and it looks and works great! I assume for a 24" hood you would need a 22" bulb...but I don't really know. You can always measure the length when the hood comes. It is really easy to replace, you just twist it and it comes right out. It was a little tricky at first and I was afraid I would accidently break the bulb and cut myself but I've changed the bulb twice since I've gotten the hood about 3-4 years ago and nothing bad has happened yet  

I've noticed since I got my 6500K bulb my plants are growing quite fast, although they were just replanted about a week ago so their roots still aren't completely set yet. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK... Do you think the current light I have is sufficient for any medium-high light plants? I always wanted to try all those types of plants. >.> I might get the light you have to replace my current light, hopefully my dad will agree. I already spent a lot of money for the start up costs..! Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

that light will probably be fine for plants as you want 6500k. What you have is low light, you wont be able to keep medium or high light plants, you would need to upgrade your light to a t5 for that


----------

